# Do rats eat...



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

...their own poo? My rat poos in a little ceramic soap dish and every so often i'll see her go get in it (it looks like a little bathtub so she actually gets in it). I thought she was just going to the bathroom so i didn't think much of it until i looked back over and noticed she looked like she was nibbling on something...

I couldn't tell if she was actually eating her own poo or not, i was just curious. My other rat I used to have never did.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep. Nasty habit, but common enough. Eating the poo allows them to reabsorb nutrients that they didn't get the 'first time around' so to say.


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

Thats actually what i was thinking. It just surprised me.

Thanks!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

my rats never have...


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Now that is just disgusting..


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*shrug* That's rats for you. Dogs do it too.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Ive never seen my old rat do it .... maybe i wasnt watching enough..?

Yeah my dog used to like poo poo :S


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Some rats may not do it. It may also depend on their diet and how easy it is for them to get all they need.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

So maybe eating their poo, is a sign you not feeding the right foods?

Or is it maybe in their nature anyways?

Its all interesting, in a disgusting way


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My guess would be the answer is... yes.

Some rats may do it anyway, nervous habit, just like hoarding food.

But it may warrant a glance at diet... if it's good, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

I wonder if they only eat their own.. or if they aint so fussy


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Probably not fussy... just like dogs digging in a cat's box.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Is it males and females?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Considering I have boys and the OP has girls... yes.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok, sorry i missed that (hung over)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

geebus said:


> Ok, sorry i missed that (hung over)


That's not your fault.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I thought there was a specific nutrient that they needed to reabsorb. (?) 

Like, something that they create (somehow?) in their digestive system and then need to get back into their stomachs. And they eat it almost instantly, which is why you rarely see the big squishy poops (the ones they eat) unless they're fear-poops, and don't re-eat them. The second time around ones are the hard ones we're more familiar with. 

Which would mean that yes, all rats eat them, even if you don't see them, but it doesn't indicate a deficiency that I know of. Still, making sure you have a good diet is essential. 

But then again, I think I read all this in a book that is definitely sub-par for information, made me think that aquariums and pine were a-okay for years.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Hm..If my rats want to eat their poop..Let them. Less clean up for me.  J/k.

That's pretty gross.
Just about as gross as my dogs eating cat poop. They get in trouble for that one.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Brizzle said:


> Hm..If my rats want to eat their poop..Let them. Less clean up for me.  J/k.


Thats a positive spin if i ever heard one


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I dont think their is anything wrong when they do it, I know rabbits do it ALL the time, and I remember reading that rats will also sometimes do it. My rats never have, although Moscow has and odd habbit of eating the litter sometimes, check thats not what she is doing


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Vitamin B12 I believe .. it's formed during the digestion process, therefore by eating the stools they absorb the vitamin.

I guess they've gotta do what they've gotta do .. nipping the the pharmacy for vitamin tablets isn't exactly an option :lol:


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Brizzle said:


> Hm..If my rats want to eat their poop..Let them. Less clean up for me.  J/k.
> 
> That's pretty gross.
> Just about as gross as my dogs eating cat poop. They get in trouble for that one.


My dog... every time he comes inside a few minutes later his nose is covered in cat litter... D:


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

My rabbits used to do it. They only eat it the first time around when its moist, and then the second time around its dry and they leave it.

I like how they will eat poo but won't touch Baytril.....


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I've never seen any of my rats do this EVER! I've also never had my dog eat poo either. Then again I'm fairly picky about my animal's food. My dog basically eats a junk dog food, but it's suplimented so much with a home made raw diet that it works for him. He's just super picky and refuses to eat just the raw diet, he needs that dog food filler and honestly it's nice to have him be able to eat that for the occasional time I'm not around to feed him the good stuff.


----------

